
How to Build a Premium (Ubuntu) Sous Vide Cooker - mzehrer
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Premium-Sous-Vide-Cooker/
======
venomsnake
Use ssr and no mechanical moving parts outside of the pump are left. Bump the
watts to 2000 - 1kw heating element is a joke and waiting for the pump to come
to temp will be painful.

